# Persenning für Boot?



## Dieter L (20. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein gebrauchtes Ruderboot erstanden und dazu benötige ich eine Persenning. Für das Boot gibt es leider keine fertige Persenning und eine anfertigen lassen ist mir zu teuer, also muss ich selbst hand anlegen. Ist es möglich was ordentliches zu basteln wobei der Preis < 100 € ist?

Welches Material soll ich für die Abdeckung nehmen? 
Habt ihr Tipps wie ich die Plane am Boot befestige, so dass sie auch bei Sturm hält? Das Boot hat einen überstehenden Rand, wenn das weiter hilft.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Pixelschreck (20. März 2005)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hab das gleiche Problem. Brauch ne Hafenplane. Die Speditionen wollten sich nur für unverschämt viel Bares von iherm Schrott trennen.
Brauche nur ein Stück 2x3 m znd keine Sattelzugplane!

PEtri Heil
Jens


----------



## Dieter L (21. März 2005)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hallo,

danke schonmal ich werde mal bei der nächsten Spedition nachfragen.
Habt ihr noch Tipps zur befestigung am Boot? Bei meinen letzten Boot habe ich die Plane mit Löchern versehen und eine Schnur eingefädelt. Das war nicht das optimale. Bei viel Regen hat sich die Plane gelöst und mein Boot stand unter Wasser. Außerdem war es eine Qual alleine die Plane überzuziehen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. März 2005)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Normal müssen die Speditionen kaputte Planen für Teuer Geld entsorgen, die sollte man also normal umsonst bekommen, oder für nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse. Eventuell lohnt es auch beim Planenbauer mal nach alten Planen zu fragen, oder im Reitstall, auf Pferdehängern ist auch oft eine entsprechende Plane.
Nachteil bei diesen Gebrauchtplanen ist, dass die Höllenschwer, meist dreckig und kaum zu nähen sind.

Damit fällt das Gummizug einnähen, wie wir es bei unserer Plane haben machen lassen (Die plane hat 350€ gekostet komplett beim Planenbauer) schonmal flach. 
Bleiben Druckknöpfe, Knebelverschlüsse o.ä. die einmal in die Plane geschlagen werden und das Gegenstück dann an die Bootswand geschraubt.

Ne Bessere Adresse für gute Planen ist oft ein grösserer Army-Shop, auch wenn das da was kostet.

Wenn die Plane aufgrund von Regenwasser einbricht, ist sie nicht genug unterstützt. Da sollte man dann mit Fiberglasstangen, Eimern oder anderen unterkonstruktionen dafür sorgen, dass das wasser immer abläuft. Sonst nutzt die beste seitliche befestigung nichts, einige hundert Kilo Wasser hält die beste Plane nicht aus, und die Befestigungen schonmal gar nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzrch (22. März 2005)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

nimm doch einfach ne Aldi (Baumarkt-)Plane in 2x3 bzw. 3x4m. Mit ner Lochösenzange (ebenfalls Baumarkt) lassen sich passende Ösen setzen, durch die sich dann die Plane am Gestell befestigen läßt. Hat zwar nicht das ewige Leben, aber so 2-3 Jahre hält das auch. Und ne neue Plane ist schnell gemacht.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hallo!
Na ist mal wieder Bastelstunde?Hier n´Paar Tips:

Planen Reststücke könnt Ihr viel günstiger bei Partyzeltplanen-Herstellern und Planenfabriken beziehen. Ich bezahle z.B. bei uns für 4m² 20€ in meiner Wunschfarbe sogar! Ösen zum Einschlagen und das nötige Locheisen für nochmal 20,-€ im Baumarkt.
Zur Abstützung der Plane im Boot empfehle ich euch Teleskopstiele wie man sie für Farbroller verwendet. Habt ihr die Persenning befestigt, könnt Ihr so durch verlängern oder
verkürzen stufenlos die Spannung der Persenning einstellen=Keine Wassersäcke mehr.
Dies ist natürlich keine Lösung für die Autobahn!!!!
Hoffe Euch ein bisschen geholfen zu haben.
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

danke für die Tips ! #6
genau das habe ich im kommenden Frühjahr auch vor ! 
wobei ich eigendlich gern ne Fahrpersenning haben würde, nichts mit Ösen ....


----------



## eiswerner (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hallo,
hab euch was im EBAY gibts ein Segeltuch für 12 EURO den Meter bei 2,05 Breite in Jadegrün Versand 5 EURO
Art. Nr.: 330200379059
was besseres gibts nicht, LKW Planen werden im Winter so Bocksteif.
Gruß und auch noch ein gutes Neues 
                  Werner


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Bei ebay hab ich auch den Persenningstoff gekauft und hab selbst genäht (nähen lassen) hat prima geklappt. Als nächstes ist auch ne Fahrpersenning dran die weitaus schwieriger ist zum nähen. Eine "Fahrpersenning" hab ich schon fertig.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

so .... nun hab ich die Faxen dicke mit meinem bescheuerten Abdeckplanengefummel :r
grad mal gesehen das durch den ganzen Regen der letzten Tage mal wieder das ganze Wasser ins Boot gekommen ist .. #q
habt ihr mal Bilder wie das bei euch so aussieht ?
ich will mir ne Hafen und Fahrpersenning bauen, vorn soll sie an den dafür vorgesehenen kleinen Haltern befestigt werden. an der Seite und hinten will ich dann Ösen einsetzen um die Plane gut spannen zu können .... 
soll auch ne Fahrt über die Autobahn gut halten ....
was ist denn nun besser ?
LKW Plane oder das andere ?
muß das noch impregniert werden ?
will mir das von jemandem mit ner guten Nähmaschine nähen lassen - denke ich werd das genau anhalten, dann an den richtigen Stellen halt kleine Schlitze reinschneiden die ich dann umnähen lassen will ....so müßte das doch gehen denke ich .... |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

was haltet ihr *davon* ? 
kann man das gut verarbeiten ?
1,4m ist natürlich zu schmal .... werden die Nähte dann wasserdicht wenn man 2 Lagen zusammennäht ?


----------



## Pixelschreck (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Moin Jörg!

Wir stehen im Moment vor den gleichen Problem. Wir haben LKW Plane liegen aber leider schaft meine Nähmaschine das Zeug nicht obwohl die Lederhosen, schweres Segeltuch und sonstwas näht. Bei dem Zeug ist nichts zu machen. Ich werde mich nochmal nach speziellem Garn umsehen. Also besser zuerst ein Musterstück anfordern und ne Verarbeitungsprobe machen sonst geht's schief.

...und immer ne handbreit Kaffee im Becher!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hallo an alle#h
Ich hätte da noch einen Hersteller von Folien und Zubehör
www.dm-folien.com Ist auch was stabiles dabei und vor allem auch Zubehör wie Befestigungslaschen.Ich hab mir aus Gitterfolie(Reißfestigkeit 700N/5cm) und breiten Kraftösen mit Hilfe von ein paar Stützen einen super Unterstand für mein Boot gebaut.Weder Sturm noch Regen konnten bisher was ausrichten.Außerdem ist das Zeug UV-stabil.Uwe#6


----------



## HD4ever (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

gut zu wissen mit der LKW Plane ....
aber Persenningstoff sollte doch wesentlich dünner sein ... #c


----------



## dorschfinder (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Moin, moin für das Gestell kannst du dünnes Plasterohr nehmen. Ziehe ein Faden durch und fülle es mit Sand. Mach das Rohr mit einer Heißluftpistole warm und biege das Rohr auf den Bogen den du brauchst und binde beide Enden zusammen. Laß es langsam abkühlen. Sand deshalb, damit der Bogen nicht abknickt. Als Befestigung für die Rohre kann man auch Kabelschuhe (185-240mm2) nehmen
Gruß Dorschfinder


----------



## minden (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Wie sieht es denn mit Teichfolie aus als Persenning"stoff"?

Jemand schon mal versucht?


----------



## Pixelschreck (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Also PU / PE ? Planen wie sie bei billig Pavillons und als Baumarktplane anzutreffen ist hat sogar 2 Jahte gehalten bevor die UV-Strahlung sie zersetzt hat.


----------



## dorschunter (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

wenn du LKW-plane nimmst,dann brauchst du nur einen heissluftföhn.
geht wie folgtlane wie gewünscht zuschneiden,kannten umlegen und mit heissluft erhitzen.das ganze fest zusammendrücken und schick isses.
probiers vorher an einem rest wieviel wärme die plane braucht.
danach ösen einschlagen.lieber eine nummer grösser nehmen.


----------



## Carp Dav (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

servus dieter

ich weis nicht ob du das boot zum transport abdecken willst?
meine abdeckung habe ich als schutz vor regen, blätter, ästchen, dreck...  gebastelt, wenn das boot im wasser liegt.

schau hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105507&highlight=Ruderboot+Abdeckung


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Ich habe mir bei ebay für mein Angelbbot eine Schlauchbbot Persinning gekauft (gibt es rech günstig da) und die Seiten von einer Bekannten etwas kürzen lassen. 
Auf das Boot lege ich (längs) eine zusammengesteckte Zeltstange ...klappt ganz gut.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

ich werde mir nun auch Persenningstoff zulegen ...
werd ich mir dann selber nähen lassen.
*Wie bekommt man die Nähte dicht ?
*gibts da was zum aufpinseln, oder wird das abgeklebt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Danfreak (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Quellgarn verwenden , gibt´s beim Sattler.


----------



## Pixelschreck (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Oder bei 321 "Persenningstoff Nähgarn".


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

jo ... auch gerade da gekauft ... :m
der shop hat dazu auch den passenden Stoff - geht also demnächst mal los mit zurechtschnippeln ...
so stehts da : 
*Persenningstoff Nähgarn 25/3* *Licht und Wetterfest,*
*Material Polyester/ Baumwolle*
*das Polyester Garn sorgt für die hohe Reißfestigkeit*
*der Baumwollfaden Quillt bei Nässe, und dichtet ab.*
*Garantierte Neuware, direkt vom Hersteller,* *keine überlagerten Garne*
*hervorragende Näheigenschaften und lange Lebensdauer der Nähte*


----------



## Pixelschreck (13. April 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Moin Jörg!

Hast Du das jetzt hinbekommen? Kann man nun bei dir einen Presenningworkshop buchen?


----------



## HD4ever (14. April 2008)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

nee ... die Rolle steht noch hier rum #d
es liegt aber daran das ich im Sommer an meinem Boot noch was ändern will, die "Edelstahl"-Handläufe die ich mal gekauft habe, fangen nach diversen Salzwassertrips an zu rosten #q
bestimmt alles andere als V4A 
die kommen dann im Sommer runter, ich laß mir ne Reeling anfertigen wo dann mein Trollingzeug drauf kommt.
soll heißen, die Persenning würde dann nicht mehr passen wenn ich das jetzt machen würde ...
aber ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen, guter Stoff, sehr schnelle Lieferung und die Preise denke ich sind auch ok ...


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung mit Persenningstoff und der 
Verarbeitung ?

...oder ist es doch einfacher sich eine LKW-Plane (falls man so etwas noch bekommt !) zurecht zuschnibbeln sowie mit
Heissluftphön und Ösen zu arbeiten ?


----------



## minden (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Planenstoff kriegste bei ebay sehr günstig...hab mir 680g Plane geholt und reicht mir bis jetzt.

Habe mal angefangen, bis jetzt aber nur provesorisch zurecht geschnibbelt,...funtzt bis jetzt gut.

Man kann sich Ösen einarbeiten oder n Tunnen schwießen (lassen)...


----------



## minden (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

...so kann man sich übrigend ganz gut ne Linie an der Plane ziehen...


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Sieht doch schon ganz brauchbar aus.
#6
Der Tipp mit dem "Winkeleisen" ist auch nicht schlecht.
#6

Ich hab nur so ein kleines "Ruderbötchen",
könnte ich da noch weiter runter gehen als 
'ne 680er Plane ?

Es geht nicht direkt ums Geld, eher habe ich die Befüchtung,
dass ich im "morgendlichen Kampf" mit der steifen LKW-Plane
ins Wasser fliege |kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Ich habe zur Zeit das gleiche Prob
Die Plane werde ich hier holen
sollte es Persenningstoff sein schaue ich in Ebay. Ich bin mir nämlich auch noch nicht sicher welches Material ich nehme. Ich brauche die "Persenning" nicht zum fahren sondern nur zum Schutz im Hof, da ich trailere


----------



## minden (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Die dünneren Planen kenne ich nicht, sorry. Ist schon rel. dick das Teil, aber so wild is auch nicht, denke "echte" LKW Planen sind aus noch dickeren Planenstoff gemacht?!

Vielleicht hast du in der Nähe auch einen Planenbauer (Für Anhänger oder so),..dort könntest du dir die versch. Gewichtsklassen mal ansehen. Auch kann man hier seine selbstgekaufte Plane zum Anpassen, Ösen oder Tunnenziehen hinbringen...


----------



## Bobster (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Persenning für Boot?*

Gut zu wissen.

Danke

|wavey:


----------

